# Older Craftsman 5hp22, what's it worth?



## WOLVERINE (Feb 8, 2011)

My MIL want's to offload this older (more then 10 years) snowblower and just wondering what the valve would be? It's in good shape, actually no rust and everything works great.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Checking local prices on Craig's List is a pretty good gage of what you might expect to get. Being in great shape should up the asking price.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

I just sold one here to a local trucking company for $300.
Your market may be different though. Craigslist and Ebay are both good sources for value within a given geography. Also take a look at your local newspapers classified ads.


----------

